# looking for a jam



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi- id like to do some jamming. not really playing songs, just jamming. i took a break from the real world to work on my playing and finish some recording projects, but have writers block i guess lol. some good jamming would be nice.
will jam with anybody if its logistically possible- i dont drive, needs to be in my area. if you are mobile my place is relatively jam friendly- been at it over 25 years, i play electric, acoustic, slide, bass, and a bit of mandolin and uke. im not genre specific, i can go from fleetwood mac to sabbath, blind willie mctell to alice in chains
- but again, im not into sitting around playing covers- im into the call and response of a good jam.
id go to an open mic but i hate that stuff, your always playing familiar tunes 
and you cant smoke.
lately ive been handing complete non- musicians a bass and telling em to play whatever they want- then trying to jam over that. so, any skill or confidence level is cool. ive given a lot of lessons, so if your a beginner or just a player lacking confidence then we can help each other.
pm me if yur interested please.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

first time i got double posted


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Darn
wish you were closer. I could be the idiot on the bass.
good luck
RIFF


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in a little fun. The only problem is finding the time to actually do it - my schedule is just stupid lately.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

riff- where are you at? where is four winds?

mr.hamm- i know the feeling, i just spent 5 years working like an animal- my schedule is real flexible until may though so anytime man. wanted to talk to you about a pine esquire idea ive got:smile:


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

hey buddy

i'm in the hammer and would luv to do some jamming

much of my own playing is based in improv,
and music wise i'm all over the map with influences myself

i'm also a home recordist 
which grew out of being a songwriter (mainly) 
and needed a way top get that 'out there'

main instrument guitar but friggin luv playing bass

i'll p.m. you to


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

a Pack of Wolves said:


> ...i'm all over the map with influences myself


Yeah, my fingers have been itchin' to get out there
and jam. Will PM as well.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Fraser
i'm near Elora, Ont.
also would consider my self as an enthusiast, definetly not a player .....yet.
music is becoming a predominate part of my mid life crisis......LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## CobaltBlue72 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a guitarist/bassist, In Hamilton I'd be open for a jam, I play guitar/bass. i've been playing for 4+ years. and I enjoy improv, in fact my guitar teacher in recent time has mostly just been getting me to be able to improv over anything. PM or Email me, I tend to forget about this forum and not check it for a couple weeks


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would be interested. Live in Mississauga...


----------

